# La_machy cumple 2000 posts!!!



## Vampiro

Guapa, qué gusto poder saludarte en tu cumplepost.
Siempre es grato encontrarte en los hilos, me gustan tus aportes.
Como no soy muy bueno con los discursos, sólo se me ocurrió trarte un regalo.
Ojala que sean muchísimos más.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## la_machy

¡Qué gusto, señor Vampiro!
No podía terminar la noche sin agradecer tu detalle.
Las flores son hermosas y alegres, de mi total agrado.
Y para mí también siempre es grato encontrarte en los hilos. Espero que podamos compartir muchos más.

Gracias de nuevo

Un abrazo,
Marie


----------



## fsabroso

_Vecina (si sigues en San Antonio)_ 

_Felicitaciones, y muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que has brindado desde tu llegada a WordReference.

* Muchas Gracias por esos 2000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


_​


----------



## gatogab

*2.000*​


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *la machy*:
No soy muy buena para este foro, así que tendrás que perdonar que sea lacónica: Felicitaciones por tu _cumplepost _(aquí te dejo mi embajador -¡cuidado!).

Ha estado galante el Vampiro, ¿eh?


----------



## romarsan

Feliz cumplepost la machy

Que sean muchos más y que sigas disfrutando del foro y dejándonos disfrutar de tus aportaciones. Brindemos por eso.


----------



## piraña utria

¡Chévere que ya andes por esas alturas, Marie! 

Nos seguimos 'leyendo',

PU


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Felices dos mil posts aaa tiiiiii!
¡Felices dos mil posts aaa tiiiiii!
¡Felices dos mil posts aaa Laaa_Maaachyyyy!
¡Felices dos mil posts aaa tiiiiiiiii!


----------



## SDLX Master

*  2k Gratz on the milestone!!!  *
*Kiss,*
*Roger*​


----------



## la_machy

Muchisimas gracias por sus felicitaciones.

*Fsabroso*, todavía soy tu vecina (y creo que lo seré por un buen rato). Gracias por el paisaje y las flores tropicales, muy lindas. Pero sobre todo por considerar mi presencia en WR de ayuda.

*Calambur*, tu embajador y yo todavía nos estamos quitando los restos de pastel (alcancé a probarlo y estaba muy rico). Gracias por tu felicitación. (Y sí, estuvo galante el Vampiro).

*Gatogab*, me encanta que hayas estado aquí, ya sabes lo que pienso de happy-happy.

*Romarsan*, no sabes lo apropiado que es ahorita ese par de copas (vino blanco y vino tinto). Gracias por estar aquí.

*P.U.*, encantada de recibir tu felicitación, ciertamente se siente 'muy chevere' andar por estas alturas. ¡Por supuesto que nos seguiremos leyendo!

*Milton*, ¡un gusto tu cálida felicitación! Gracias x 4.

*SDLX, *gracias por estar aquí. Bienvenido a la fiesta! .


Un abrazo para todos.
Marie


----------



## bb008

*Felicidades Machy, que veloz en alcanzar esos 2000, es un placer leer tus buenos aportes.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡*Felices 2000*, la_machy!!, ¡vas a ver cómo los hilos se te pasan volando en WR!


----------



## la_machy

Muchas gracias *Bb008* y *Rayines,* ¡qué lindas por darme sus felicitaciones!
Y sí, el tiempo se ha ido veloz. Y también creo que aquí en WR se pasa el tiempo  volando, ¿por qué será?.

Un abrazo.


----------



## mirx

Hola Paisana de Sonora, qué bueno que ya sean más de dos mil tus particpaciones, ojalá que a lo largo del tiempo se conviertan en muchas miles más. Una muy cálida felicitación que sirva de exhorto para que sigas por aquí. Un abrazo


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Casi no navego por estos lares, querida Marie. Sin embargo veo que los compañeros se han juntado para celebrarte y me paro con ese pretexto. Nada más me echo una chela y me salgo. Bueno dos. O tres ¿por qué no? Aunque el baile se empieza a poner bueno...  

(¿Se imaginan una fiesta de foreros?)

Muchísimas felicidades por esos dos mil, Marie. Eres una persona muy chida. Espero que nos sigamos leyendo —mucho, mucho más— en esta maravilla de sitio. 

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Iván Á.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Felicitaciones Machy!! esperemos que este sea solo el comienzo.

Colombo.


----------



## la_machy

*Mirx, JeSuiSnob, y Colombo, *¡tres de mis chicos favoritos!

Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones y por sus buenos deseos. Espero tener la oportunidad de compartir miles de posts más con ustedes.

Mirx, mil gracias por tu exhorto.

Y claro que sí Iván, mi amigo tan chido, nos tomamos esas chelas (aunque prefiero las mi*chela*das). Y sí me imagino una fiesta de foreros, ¡la mayoría de los días estamos en una! (¿a poco no?). 

Colombo, un placer tener aquí tu presencia desde el otro lado del mundo.


Un abrazo muy fuerte para los tres.
Marie


----------



## Mirlo

MUCHAS FELICIDADES:
 2000!!!!!

y que sean muchos más....


----------



## la_machy

Mirlo said:


> MUCHAS FELICIDADES:
> 2000!!!!!
> 
> y que sean muchos más....


 
Un honor, Mirlo.
Gracias


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ay Marie, perdona....

Casi nunca paso por aquí, así que no he visto tu hilo hasta ahora.... cuando ya has pasado, y bien pasado, los tres mil.

Felicidades por los tres mil quinientos... y por estar de vuelta en Sonora!

Un abrazo


----------



## la_machy

¡Cuál perdona, niña!
Es un gusto que hayas pasado por aca....
Gracias por tus felicitaciones.

Un saludo fuerte desde mi tierra, Sonora.


----------

